# Verlaufsform



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Jetzt stimmt der Satz inhaltlich nicht mehr. Wenn conditional und continious wegfällt, können es nicht mehr genauso viele sein.



Das "Conditional" und das "Continuous" bzw. "Progressive" sind streng gesehen keine eigenständigen Zeitformen, sondern spezielle Modi einer Zeit.

Es gibt im Deutschen genauso viele Zeiten wie im Englischen, nämlich derer sechs:

a) Präsens - Present
b) Präteritum - Past
c) Perfekt - Present Perfect
d) Plusquamperfekt - Past Perfect

e) Futur - Future
f) Futur II - Future Perfect

Sowohl im Deutschen als auch im Englischen existiert jede dieser Zeiten neben der "einfachen" Form auch im "Continuous" bzw. in der "Verlaufsform", doch:

Im Deutschen ist die Verlaufsform (noch) nicht Standard und wird daher bei einer Auflistung oft vergessen.
Das Konditional wird im Deutschen meist mit dem Konjunktiv zusammengelegt, im Englischen aber als eigene Zeitform gezählt. 

Daher bekommt man nun den Eindruck, es gäbe im Deutschen lediglich 6 Zeiten, während das Englische mit mind. 16 aufwarten würde.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## WERWOLF

Wie wird diese "Verlaufsform" gebildet? Er ist am Arbeiten?


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Wie wird diese "Verlaufsform" gebildet? Er ist am Arbeiten?



Ja genau.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## WERWOLF

Das wird sich nie zu einer vollwertigen Zeitform entwickeln. 
Du könntest behaupten, daß "Er arbeitet gerade." eine Zeitform ist. Stimmt nicht. 

Es ist gar nicht mit "I'm working" und dergleichen vergleichbar. Versuch mal  passivum oder Konjunktiv zu bilden:
Das Haus ist am Bauen! Das Haus wurde am Bauen?


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Das wird sich nie zu einer vollwertigen Zeitform entwickeln.
> Du könntest behaupten, daß "Er arbeitet gerade." eine Zeitform ist. Stimmt nicht.



Du meinst die Form "Er ist am Arbeiten"? 
Diese Form ist auf dem besten Wege, sich zu einer vollwertigen Form zu entwickeln - meiner Ansicht nach _ist_ sie es bereits.





> Es ist gar nicht mit "I'm working" und dergleichen vergleichbar. Versuch mal  passivum oder Konjunktiv zu bilden:
> Das Haus ist am Bauen! Das Haus wurde am Bauen?



Ehm... wie bitte?! Sorry, aber jetzt komme ich nicht mehr mit.

Versuch dann doch mal bitte das Passiv von "I'm working" zu bilden 

"Ein Haus" baut nicht (außer im Märchen vielleicht); Du sagst doch auch auf Englisch nicht "The house is building", oder? 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## WERWOLF

The house is being built?
The house was being built?

Weiß ich nicht. So gut kann ich Englisch nicht. Frag einen deutschen  Germanisten, der könnte imstande sein dir zu erklären, wie eine Zeitform definiert ist und warum am + infinitiv/substantiv keine solche ist. Ich bin dieser Aufgabe nicht gewachsen.


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> The house is being built?
> The house was being built?
> 
> Weiß ich nicht. So gut kann ich Englisch nicht. Frag einen deutschen  Germanisten, der könnte imstande sein dir zu erklären, wie eine Zeitform definiert ist und warum am + infinitiv/substantiv keine solche ist. Ich bin dieser Aufgabe nicht gewachsen.




Wie ich anfangs schon sagte: Nicht Zeitformen, sondern _Modi_ einer Zeitform.

Im Falle von "is/was being built" unterscheiden sich Englisch und Deutsch insoweit, daß das Englische nicht zwischen Zustands- und Verlaufspassiv unterscheidet, jedenfalls nicht so, wie das Deutsche dies macht.
Im Deutschen wird das Zustandspassiv mit "sein", das Verlaufspassiv mit "werden" umschrieben. 

Englisch hat sein Wort für "werden" (weorthan) früh verloren, man mußte also einen anderen Weg finden, zwischen Verlaufs- und Zustandspassiv zu unterscheiden
=>  Dies ging am besten, indem man die Verlaufsform ins Passiv setzte; sozusagen eine mit zwei Modi versehene Präsensform.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## WERWOLF

Ich hab jetzt keine Lust stundenlang zu studieren, um Beweise zu liefern, aber wenn du von Verlauf sprichst, bezieht sich das auf die Zeit, nicht auf Modus. Modus ist glaub ich Indikativ, Konjunktiv, Imperativ, nicht die Verlaufsdauer.


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt keine Lust stundenlang zu studieren, um Beweise zu liefern, aber wenn du von Verlauf sprichst, bezieht sich das auf die Zeit, nicht auf Modus. Modus ist glaub ich Indikativ, Konjunktiv, Imperativ, nicht die Verlaufsdauer.



Jein, es gibt viele verschiedene Modi.
Im Deutschen haben lediglich der Indikativ, Konjunktiv, Imperativ eine eigene Modus_form_, während die anderen Modi sämtlich umschrieben werden müssen; so z.B. das Passiv oder das Konditional.

Auch die Umschreibungen mit den modalen Hilfsverben sind im Grunde eigenständige Modi (daher heißen sie ja auch _Modal_verben: Sie beschreiben einen Modus!); z.B. den Modus der Fähigkeit (durch "können"), den Modus der Erlaubnis (durch "dürfen"), den Modus der Notwendigkeit (durch "müssen"), den Modus der fremdbestimmten Notwendigkeit (durch "sollen"), usw.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## cyanista

Ich schließe mich Werwolf an: am + substantivierter Infinitiv ist keine Zeitform. 

Vielleicht hilft eine Analogie: im Spanischen gibt es viele Kombinationen Verb + Infinitiv, die eine Zeitform umschreiben. (Ir + Infinitiv bedeutet beispielweise eine zukünftige Aktion und ersetzt in der Umgangssprache oft das Futur.) Diese Wendungen stellen aber keine selbständige Zeitformen dar und heißen Verbalperiphrasen.


----------



## WERWOLF

Du mischst die Kategorien alle durcheinander. Aktiv und Passiv sind keine Modi, sondern Genera. Modalverben haben nichts mit Modus gemeinsam sind voneineander unabhängig.


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich Werwolf an: am + substantivierter Infinitiv ist keine Zeitform.


 
MrM hat aber auch eindeutig gesagt, dass das "continuous" keine _Zeit_form sondern ein _Modus_ ist. 



> Vielleicht hilft eine Analogie: im Spanischen gibt es viele Kombinationen Verb + Infinitiv, die eine Zeitform umschreiben. (Ir + Infinitiv bedeutet beispielweise eine zukünftige Aktion und ersetzt in der Umgangssprache oft das Futur.) Diese Wendungen stellen aber keine selbständige Zeitformen dar und heißen Verbalperiphrasen.


 
Ich vergeliche es lieber mit dem französischen "aller (= ir) + Verb", was die Zukunft beschreibt. Es ist etwa mit dem englischen "going to future" (deutsch: ich habe vor zu) zu vergleichen. Das englische "will future" entspricht demzufolge etwa den französischen und spanischen Futursuffixen.

Im Deutschen verwenden wir nur "werden" - sowohl für eine Absicht als auch für eine widerwillige Zukunftshandlung. Vergleiche:

I am going to help you later.
I will help you later.

Ich glaube, diese beide Sätze sich in ihrer Bedeutung unterscheiden, aber dazu müssten wir im Englischforum nachhaken.


----------



## Whodunit

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Du mischst die Kategorien alle durcheinander. Aktiv und Passiv sind keine Modi, sondern Genera. Modalverben haben nichts mit Modus gemeinsam sind voneineander unabhängig.


 
Aktiv und Passiv heißen korrekt "Genus verbi" (Genus des Verbes) oder Diathese (eine Unterart des Wortes Modus).

Übrigens kannst du dies einfach feststellen, indem du "Modus (Grammatik)" bei Wikipedia eingibst und auf die weiterführenden Links siehst. Dort steht "Diathese". 

Ach und noch was: MrM ist angehender Germanist, wenn du es so willst.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich finde, daß man nicht künstlich weitere Zeiten der deutschen Sprache definieren sollte. Das System ist doch klar und übersichtlich und die terilweise komplizierte Verwendung wird durch weitere Begriffe auch nicht einfacher.

Wir sind doch alle mit Tempus, Genus, Modus, Numerus und Person bisher gut gefahren, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aktiv und Passiv heißen korrekt "Genus verbi" (Genus des Verbes) oder Diathese (eine Unterart des Wortes Modus).



Genera ist Plural von Genus, Whodunit.



> Übrigens kannst du dies einfach feststellen, indem du "Modus (Grammatik)" bei Wikipedia eingibst und auf die weiterführenden Links siehst. Dort steht "Diathese".



Es steht da aber nicht, dass Diathese ein Sonderfall von Modus ist, tut mir leid. 



> Diathese ("Auseinanderstellen") bezeichnet eine morphologische Kategorie, deren Bedeutung sich durch das Verhältnis der Partizipanten unterscheidet. Diathese ist ein Sonderfall von Valenzalternation.



Im Deutschen bezeichnet man tradiionell Indikativ, Konjunktiv und Imperativ als Modi. Es kann durchaus sein, dass manche Linguisten die Definition von Modus erweitern und anders anwenden, aber wenn wir hier noch über Definitionen von grammatischen Kategorien streiten, kommen wir nie weiter.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Im Deutschen verwenden wir nur "werden" - sowohl für eine Absicht als auch für eine widerwillige Zukunftshandlung. Vergleiche:
> 
> I am going to help you later.
> I will help you later.
> 
> Ich glaube, diese beide Sätze sich in ihrer Bedeutung unterscheiden, aber dazu müssten wir im Englischforum nachhaken.


Actually, I don't think there is any difference in meaning, only in formality, Who. You are welcome to ask in the English forum, but I believe you will receive the same answer. I believe you're going to get the same answer. I believe you're gonna get the same answer.

I will stop here before things get too complicated.
I'm going to stop here before things get too complicated.

This is NOT the same as:

I'm stopping here before things get too complicated. "Going to go" is a special case… 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Das wird sich nie zu einer vollwertigen Zeitform entwickeln.
> 
> Du könntest behaupten, daß "Er arbeitet gerade." eine Zeitform ist. Stimmt nicht.


"Er ist am Arbeiten" expresses the English idea, "He is working." You may label this form in any way you wish (I don't like such labels because I can never remember them), but the function is the same. You may not like this form or construction—and to be honest, I don't particularly like it myself—but this has nothing to do with whether or not it will be used more and more and may be eventually accepted as standard. Only time will tell that, and without a crystal ball or a time machine, we may only conjecture. 

Let's compare: "Er arbeitet." We all know that this can be translated two ways: "He works." OR "He is working." We also all know that by adding "gerade"—"er arbeitet gerade", it ALSO functions the same as "He is working." Again, to make myself clear, I prefer the form "er arbeitet gerade" myself. But that is not what this discussion is about.


> Es ist gar nicht mit "I'm working" und dergleichen vergleichbar.
> 
> Grammatically it may not be. In function it most definitely is.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Haus ist am Bauen! Das Haus wurde am Bauen?
> 
> 
> 
> You are trying to prove that "ist am Arbeiten" and other similar sentences cannot be using a verb form (call it what you wish) because it can't be "morphed" into other tenses. You can't, for instance, adapt this form into passive, subjuntive, etc. I understand your point, but I'm not sure that it proves anything.
> 
> Are you sure you are not debating how things are labeled AND the correctness of a form or usage at the same time?
> 
> Gaer
Click to expand...


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das "Conditional" und das "Continuous" bzw. "Progressive" sind streng gesehen keine eigenständigen Zeitformen, sondern spezielle Modi einer Zeit.


Okay. Do you think you can find a way to explain that without using terms such as "spezielle Modi einer Zeit"? 

Here is the problem I see immediately. In English we have the word "tenses". I am going to assume that you are using "Zeitformen" in the same way. Please correct me if I am wrong. We also have "modal verbs", and I see immediately a possible confusion between this term, which specifically refers to verbs such as "must", "should", etc., and your word "Modi", which has a completely different reason. I don't think I'm having a German problem. I think I'm having a "German grammar label" problem. 


> Es gibt im Deutschen genauso viele Zeiten wie im Englischen, nämlich derer sechs:


Let me be sure I understand:

a) Präsens - Present
I work
b) Präteritum - Past
I worked
c) Perfekt - Present Perfect
I have worked
d) Plusquamperfekt - Past Perfect
I had worked

e) Futur - Future
I will work
f) Futur II - Future Perfect
I will have worked

Okay so far?


> Sowohl im Deutschen als auch im Englischen existiert jede dieser Zeiten neben der "einfachen" Form auch im "Continuous" bzw. in der "Verlaufsform", doch:


Now I'm lost. Are you saying that that "ich arbbeite" is either "I work" or "I am working" and thus counts as BOTH a simple AND a continuous form, according to context and meaning?


> Im Deutschen ist die Verlaufsform (noch) nicht Standard und wird daher bei einer Auflistung oft vergessen.


Here I assume you are referring to "ich bin am Arbeiten". Am I correct?


> Das Konditional wird im Deutschen meist mit dem Konjunktiv zusammengelegt, im Englischen aber als eigene Zeitform gezählt.


Here I'm not sure you are correct. We have conditional sentences. Because we have no special verb form, there is no tense. There is no specific form of the verb in English. Example: "If I have time, I will read new messages in the forum tomorrow. "I have" does not change. The word "if" makes the sentence conditional. The confusion comes from the fact that "if" can be combined with subjunctive:

If I were younger, I would learn French. In modern English, as you very well know, there are few subjunctive forms. However, subjunctive is use more often than many people think in more complicated sentences:

"I insisted that he *be* prepared next week. I demanded that he *practice* at least one half hour per day."

In the last part, although I have made a demand, it is unknown whether or not I will get the result I want.


> Daher bekommt man nun den Eindruck, es gäbe im Deutschen lediglich 6 Zeiten, während das Englische mit mind. 16 aufwarten würde.


Hmm. Where do you get the number "16"? It seems to me that different grammar books describe verb forms in different ways. I'm not questioning your number, just wondering how you are counting. 

Gaer


----------



## flame

Kleiner Zwischenruf:


			
				WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Versuch mal passivum oder Konjunktiv zu bilden:
> Das Haus ist am Bauen! Das Haus wurde am Bauen?


Das ist meiner Meinung nach kein Passiv. Es müßte wohl lauten:
Das Haus ist am gebaut werden! Das Haus war am gebaut werden!


			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Ein Haus" baut nicht (außer im Märchen vielleicht); Du sagst doch auch auf Englisch nicht "The house is building", oder?


Genau! Ich würde sagen "The house is being built"


----------



## WERWOLF

Er ist am Sprachen. Er ist am nach Hause Gehen. Ich bin am Deutsch Lernen.
Alles klingt schecklich.


----------



## Jana337

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Er ist am Sprachen. Er ist am nach Hause Gehen. Ich bin am Deutsch Lernen.
> Alles klingt schecklich.


 Ich dachte, es ist so:
Er ist am Sprechen. Er ist nach Hause am Gehen. Ich bin Deutsch am Lernen.
Link

Jana


----------



## WERWOLF

Folgendes ist völlig falsch. So können nicht die Sätze gebaut werden. Es hört sich nach Vergewaltigung der Sprache an.


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Er ist nach Hause am Gehen. Ich bin Deutsch am Lernen.


----------



## Kajjo

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch nun doch noch mein Kommentar dazu:

Folgende Beispiele sind grob umgangssprachlich, aber werden in gesprochener Sprache in folgender Wortreihenfolge verwendet:
"Ich bin am nach Hause gehen."
"Ich bin am Deutsch lernen."

Folgende Beispiele klingen für mich akzeptabel:
"Ich bin gerade am Arbeiten."
"Ich bin schon am Einpacken."

In den meisten Fällen kann eine solche Konstruktion jedoch vermieden werden. Ich halte diese Ausdrucksweise nicht für eine gleichwertige oder gar wünschenswerte Zeitform (oder ggf. Modus).

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Für mich klingen diese "am"-Formen alle furchtbar. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das so noch nie verwendet. Mögliche Alternativen, die ich verwende, sind:

Ich bin beim Arbeiten.
Ich bin arbeiten.
Ich arbeite gerade/zur Zeit/...



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Folgende Beispiele sind grob umgangssprachlich, aber werden in gesprochener Sprache in folgender Wortreihenfolge verwendet:
> "Ich bin am nach Hause gehen."
> "Ich bin am Deutsch lernen."


 
Sie sind m.E. weder umgangssprachlich noch korrekt. Würdest du sie wirklich so verwenden?



> Folgende Beispiele klingen für mich akzeptabel:
> "Ich bin gerade am Arbeiten."
> "Ich bin schon am Einpacken."


 
Hier würde ich allerhöchstens "beim Arbeiten/Einpacken" nehmen!



> In den meisten Fällen kann eine solche Konstruktion jedoch vermieden werden. Ich halte diese Ausdrucksweise nicht für eine gleichwertige oder gar wünschenswerte Zeitform (oder ggf. Modus).


 
Ich höre hin und wieder diese Sätze:

Ich bin mal schnell schwimmen.
Wenn du was von mir willst, warte bitte bis später. Ich bin schlafen.
Kannst du mal auf meine Tasche aufpassen? Ich bin Kaffee holen.


----------



## Jana337

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Folgendes ist völlig falsch. So können nicht die Sätze nicht gebaut werden. Es hört sich nach Vergewaltigung der Sprache an.


Schon gut.  Ich benutze sie sowieso praktisch gar nicht. Ich habe die Wortfolge nach dem absurden Beispiel "Der Bauer ist die Kuh am Schwanz am ziehen" abgeleitet - davon wurde in dem oben verlinkten Faden diskutiert.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Für mich klingen diese "am"-Formen alle furchtbar. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich das so noch nie verwendet. Mögliche Alternativen, die ich verwende, sind:
> 
> (1) Ich bin beim Arbeiten.
> (2) Ich bin arbeiten.
> (3) Ich arbeite gerade/zur Zeit/...



Ja, richtig. Die Alternative (1) finde OK, (3) am besten und standardsprachlich. Fassung (3) würden man in der Schriftsprache mit weitem Abstand vorziehen. Version (2) finde ich nicht viel besser als die "am"-Form.



> Sie sind m.E. weder umgangssprachlich noch korrekt. Würdest du sie wirklich so verwenden?



Meines Erachtens sind die "am"-Formen grob umgangssprachlich, das heißt, sie werden in der Umgangssprache verwendet. Ich persönlich verwende sie nur sehr selten, und wenn, dann höchstens scherzhaft oder rhetorisch.

Die anderen von Dir genannten Phrasen sind mindestens so umgangssprachlich, wenn nicht schlimmer.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Ich sehe zwar auch den Gebrauch von

Ich bin am Arbeiten.

Ich bin am Studieren.

Aber zu meiner Zeit durfte man diese Form auf keinen Fall im Schulwesen benutzen. Ich denke umgangssprachlich dürfte es immer verbreiteter sein. Ich höre fast nichts anderes mehr, wenn ich in Deutschland bin, was natürlich nicht oft vorkommt. 

Ich galube, vor allem junge Leute sprechen immer ungehobelter.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich sehe zwar auch den Gebrauch von
> 
> Ich bin am Arbeiten.
> 
> Ich bin am Studieren.
> 
> Aber zu meiner Zeit durfte man diese Form auf keinen Fall im Schulwesen benutzen. Ich denke umgangssprachlich dürfte es immer verbreiteter sein. Ich höre fast nichts anderes mehr, wenn ich in Deutschland bin, was natürlich nicht oft vorkommt.
> 
> Ich galube, vor allem junge Leute sprechen immer ungehobelter.


Heidi, I did not even know such forms were possible until I read the discussion between Ralf and Jana awhile back.  

Results 1 - 10 of about 290 for "Ich bin am Arbeiten".
Results 1 - 10 of about 51 for "Ich bin beim Arbeiten".
Results 1 - 10 of about 92,500 for "Ich arbeite gerade". 

In this case it seems that the correct form is by far most common, which should be a relief to all of you. 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

gaer said:
			
		

> Heidi, I did not even know such forms were possible until I read the discussion between Ralf and Jana awhile back.
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 290 for "Ich bin am Arbeiten".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 51 for "Ich bin beim Arbeiten".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 92,500 for "Ich arbeite gerade".
> 
> In this case it seems that the correct form is by far most common, which should be a relief to all of you.
> 
> Gaer


 
Eigentlich kann ich Dir hier nicht Recht geben, Gaer, denn es wird kaum im Schriftdeutsch als viel mehr in der Umgangssprache benutzt. Deshalb kommt schriftlicher sicher eher 

Ich arbeite gerade. 

Aber man hört inzwischen schon überall und vor allem fast ausschliesslich diese Form

Ich bin am Arbeiten. usw.

Existiert haben diese Formen schon immer/lange. Meine Grossmutter benutzte es schon.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Eigentlich kann ich Dir hier nicht Recht geben, Gaer, denn es wird kaum im Schriftdeutsch als viel mehr in der Umgangssprache benutzt. Deshalb kommt schriftlicher sicher eher
> 
> Ich arbeite gerade.
> 
> Aber man hört inzwischen schon überall und vor allem fast ausschliesslich diese Form
> 
> Ich bin am Arbeiten. usw.
> 
> Existiert haben diese Formen schon immer/lange. Meine Grossmutter benutzte es schon.


I see. So it's nothing new, obviously. My conclusion would be that it is used much more informally, in conversation, than in writing. Googling usually brings up many examples of very informal writing and often highlights common mistakes.

I don't hear the way people speak. I see the way they write, and on one with whom I've ever corresponded has ever used this form. I would understand it, of course! 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

WERWOLF said:
			
		

> Du mischst die Kategorien alle durcheinander. Aktiv und Passiv sind keine Modi, sondern Genera. Modalverben haben nichts mit Modus gemeinsam sind voneineander unabhängig.


 

Ich wollte die Genera nicht auch noch einbringen, daher hab ich sie versucht auszuklamern.
Modus und Modalverb sind allerdings nicht so unabhängig voneinander, wie Du vielleicht glaubst - und sie sind auch nicht ganz ohne Bedeutung für das Tempussystem: Du brauchst Dir nur die Art und Weise anzuschauen, wie im Englischen oder Niederländischen die Zukunft gebildet wird: 
engl.: "I _will_ go", älter auch: "I _shall_ go"
niederl.: "Ik _zal_ gaan".

Auch in den älteren Sprachstufen des Deutschen war es nicht unüblich, das Futur mit Hilfe der Modalverben "sollen, wollen", etwas später auch mit "müssen" zu umschreiben.
Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt kann man tatsächlich sagen, daß unser heutiges Futur keine eigene Zeitform darstellt, sondern vielmehr eine Modalumschreibung ist.


----------



## MrMagoo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich Werwolf an: am + substantivierter Infinitiv ist keine Zeitform.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft eine Analogie: im Spanischen gibt es viele Kombinationen Verb + Infinitiv, die eine Zeitform umschreiben. (Ir + Infinitiv bedeutet beispielweise eine zukünftige Aktion und ersetzt in der Umgangssprache oft das Futur.) Diese Wendungen stellen aber keine selbständige Zeitformen dar und heißen Verbalperiphrasen.


 
Daß es "Verbalperiphrasen" sind, stelle ich nicht in Frage;
auch das deutsche Futur ist eine solche verbale Umschreibung: "werden + Infinitiv", demnach also eigentlich keine selbständige Zeitform.
Dasselbe gilt ähnlich übrigens auch für das Spanische, nur daß hier nicht mit "werden", sondern mit "haben" umschrieben wird.


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich finde, daß man nicht künstlich weitere Zeiten der deutschen Sprache definieren sollte. Das System ist doch klar und übersichtlich und die terilweise komplizierte Verwendung wird durch weitere Begriffe auch nicht einfacher.


 
Man muß allerdings berücksichtigen, daß mit Ausnahme unseres Präteritums und des Präsens alle übrigen Zeitformen erst neu gebildet wurden - und zwar künstlich! 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es hier eine klare Tendenz, weitere Zeitformen zu bilden, um möglichst differenziert zeitliche Einteilungen vornehmen zu können.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Okay. Do you think you can find a way to explain that without using terms such as "spezielle Modi einer Zeit"?


 
Das ist gar nicht so einfach...
Ganz platt an einem Beispiel: "er trug".
"trug" ist Präteritum - und zwar im Modus (=Aussageweise) Indikativ (=Wirklichkeitsform). 
Dieselbe Form im Modus Konjunktiv (=Möglichkeitsform) = "(er) trüge".
Und die Verlaufsform: "(er) war am Tragen".




> Here is the problem I see immediately. In English we have the word "tenses". I am going to assume that you are using "Zeitformen" in the same way. Please correct me if I am wrong. We also have "modal verbs", and I see immediately a possible confusion between this term, which specifically refers to verbs such as "must", "should", etc., and your word "Modi", which has a completely different reason. I don't think I'm having a German problem. I think I'm having a "German grammar label" problem.


 
Nein, so in etwa stimmt das schon.
Meiner Meinung nach ist aber eine Modalumschreibung schon ein eigenständiger Modus, der eben nicht durch eine besondere, eigene Verbform, sondern durch eine Umschreibung (eben mit "Modal"verb) ausgedrückt wird; in etwa wie "ich wäre" vs. "ich würde sein".



Let me be sure I understand:

a) Präsens - Present
I work
b) Präteritum - Past
I worked
c) Perfekt - Present Perfect
I have worked
d) Plusquamperfekt - Past Perfect
I had worked

e) Futur - Future
I will work
f) Futur II - Future Perfect
I will have worked

Okay so far?[/quote]

Jup.




> Now I'm lost. Are you saying that that "ich arbbeite" is either "I work" or "I am working" and thus counts as BOTH a simple AND a continuous form, according to context and meaning?
> 
> Here I assume you are referring to "ich bin am Arbeiten". Am I correct?


 
Ja - in beiden Fällen:

Präsens: ich arbeite/ I work
Präsens Progressiv: ich bin am Arbeiten/ I'm working

Da im Deutschen die Form "Ich bin am Arbeiten" allerdings nicht Standard ist, wird sie in Grammatiken oft gar nicht angegeben und einfach mit dem einfachen Präsens gleichgesetzt.





> Here I'm not sure you are correct. We have conditional sentences. Because we have no special verb form, there is no tense. There is no specific form of the verb in English. Example: "If I have time, I will read new messages in the forum tomorrow. "I have" does not change. The word "if" makes the sentence conditional. The confusion comes from the fact that "if" can be combined with subjunctive:
> 
> If I were younger, I would learn French. In modern English, as you very well know, there are few subjunctive forms.


 
Im Falle der "Conditional-clauses" stimmt das - aber: 
Das Konditional sind die mit "would" umschriebenen Formen, wie auch im Deutschen:

Wenn/Falls ich jünger _wäre_, *würde* ich Französisch *lernen*.
---> Der mit "if" (=wenn/falls) eingeschränkte Nebensatz steht im Konjunktiv, da er eine Möglichkeit oder Annahme ausdrückt - dieser Nebensatz ist abhängig vom Hauptsatz, der im Konditional steht, welches eine mehr oder weniger irreale _zukünftige_ Handlung ausdrückt.

In all jenen Fällen, in denen ein mit wenn oder falls eingeschränkter Nebensatz im Konjunktiv steht, ist im Deutschen immer auch das Konditional im Hauptsatz korrekt, denn die Form "würde + Inf." ist _nicht_ nur eine Konjunktivumschreibung, wie viele Deutschlehrer dies gerne postulieren.




> However, subjunctive is use more often than many people think in more complicated sentences:
> 
> "I insisted that he *be* prepared next week. I demanded that he *practice* at least one half hour per day."
> 
> In the last part, although I have made a demand, it is unknown whether or not I will get the result I want.


 
Ich hatte mal ein Seminar hierzu - nach den Untersuchungen des Professors ist diese Konjunktivverwendung eine (fast) rein amerikanische Bildung, die Briten ziehen hier Umschreibungen mit "should" vor.





> Hmm. Where do you get the number "16"? It seems to me that different grammar books describe verb forms in different ways. I'm not questioning your number, just wondering how you are counting.
> 
> Gaer


 

Ich habe mir während der Schulzeit mal eine Tense-list zusammengestellt, 
unter der Berücksichtigung des "Conditional" und des "Going-to-Future" als eigene Zeitformen komme ich auf 17:

01) Simple Past (I worked)
02) Past Progressive (I was working)
03) Past Perfect (I had worked)
04) Past Perfekt Progressive (I had been working)
05) Simple Present (I work)
06) Present Progressive (I am working)
07) Present Perfect (I have worked)
08) Present Perfect Progressive (I have been working)
09) will-Fiuture (I will work)
10) Future Progressive (I will be working)
11) Future Perfect (I will have worked)
12) Future Perfect Progressive (I will have been working)
13) Conditional (I would work)
14) Conditional Progressive (I would be working)
15) Conditional Perfect (I would have worked)
16) Conditional Perfect Progressive (I would have been working)
17) going-to-Future (I am going to work)


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## heidita

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Daß es "Verbalperiphrasen" sind, stelle ich nicht in Frage;
> auch das deutsche Futur ist eine solche verbale Umschreibung: "werden + Infinitiv", demnach also eigentlich keine selbständige Zeitform.
> *Dasselbe gilt ähnlich übrigens auch für das Spanische, nur daß hier nicht mit "werden", sondern mit "haben" umschrieben wird*.


 
Kannst du das erklären?

In spanisch wird Futur mit einer eigenen Endung gebildet. Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst.

(estar-estaré)


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Kannst du das erklären?
> 
> In spanisch wird Futur mit einer eigenen Endung gebildet. Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst.
> 
> (estar-estaré)


 
Es kann auch mit "ir" gebildet werden, genauso wie mit "aller" im Französischen. Ich denke, MrM hat sich einfach vertan, als er "werden" statt "gehen" schrieb. Den Bedeutungsunterschied zu erklären, überlassen wir dir und den anderen, die mit Spanisch vertrauter sind. 

MrM, noch eine Anmerkung zu "deiner" Verlaufsform: Was hältst du von meiner Version "ich bin beim Arbeiten". Die finde ich persönlich viel eleganter und _die_ verwende selbst ich.


----------



## gaer

> (Do you think you can find a way to explain that without using terms such as "spezielle Modi einer Zeit"?)
> 
> Das ist gar nicht so einfach...
> Ganz platt an einem Beispiel: "er trug".
> "trug" ist Präteritum - und zwar im Modus (=Aussageweise) Indikativ (=Wirklichkeitsform).
> Dieselbe Form im Modus Konjunktiv (=Möglichkeitsform) = "(er) trüge".
> Und die Verlaufsform: "(er) war am Tragen".


Man, this is hard! <gulp> I'm about to give up before I even start. I'm almost positive I'm about to screw it all up, but at least you can point to where I am getting lost.

To me, "Wirklichkeitsform" is fact. I talk, I talked, I have talked, I will talk, I am talking, etc. It can be any "tense". It states a fact. "So Möglichkeitsform" puts us into the world of "possibility". When you switch from "reality" to "possibility", you have switched modes. And this can be expressed quite easily in German when using a "strong" verb through the changing of a vowel. But in German, just as in English, a change in mode is sometimes expressed through context, not through spelling or pronunciation. This happens in Konjuktiv I forms of weak werbs. Ich lerne, ich lerne, sie/wir/Sie lernen, no change.

er lernt, er lerne. 
du lernst, du lernest
ihr lernt, ihr lernet

If you think about it, this is actually quite similar to English, but we only have one form that changes. He learns, he learn…

Some conjugations change, others do not. 


> Meiner Meinung nach ist aber eine Modalumschreibung schon ein eigenständiger Modus, der eben nicht durch eine besondere, eigene Verbform, sondern durch eine Umschreibung (eben mit "Modal"verb) ausgedrückt wird; in etwa wie "ich wäre" vs. "ich würde sein".


Okay. I THINK I am on the right track. Ich war, ich wäre; er ist, er sei. These are changes in mode. The form of "sein" is changing, nothing else.

Ich werde sein, ich würde sein, also a change in mode. The form of werden is changing, nothing else.


> Präsens: ich arbeite/ I work
> Präsens Progressiv: ich bin am Arbeiten/ I'm working
> 
> Da im Deutschen die Form "Ich bin am Arbeiten" allerdings nicht Standard ist, wird sie in Grammatiken oft gar nicht angegeben und einfach mit dem einfachen Präsens gleichgesetzt.


But I get it. The point is not whether or not this form is accepted. We are concerned with analyzing the structure.

Ich arbeite jeden Tag.
Ich arbeite gerade.

Here there is no change in tense or form. It is present tense. Period. There is no mode change. The changed from simple to continuous is implied by context.

"Ich bin am Arbeiten" is a totally different thing. You are not making any statement about whether it "is" correct, "will be" correct, "could be", "may be", "might be" or "should be" correct. It exists, and it does not follow the pattern of other traditional and accepted verb forms, modes, etc. Am I close?


> Wenn/Falls ich jünger wäre, würde ich Französisch lernen.
> ---> Der mit "if" (=wenn/falls) eingeschränkte Nebensatz steht im Konjunktiv, da er eine Möglichkeit oder Annahme ausdrückt - dieser Nebensatz ist abhängig vom Hauptsatz, der im Konditional steht, welches eine mehr oder weniger irreale zukünftige Handlung ausdrückt.


First of all, I think my example is completely wrong. This would be subjunctive in English, I believe, not conditional. This is an obvious "contrary to reality" situation. I'm not younger. I'm not going to learn French. Similar sentences:

If I were a bird, I would fly. (I'm not a bird.)
If I were able to write German very fluently, I would answer this message in German. (I can't write German fluently.)


> In all jenen Fällen, in denen ein mit wenn oder falls eingeschränkter Nebensatz im Konjunktiv steht, ist im Deutschen immer auch das Konditional im Hauptsatz korrekt, denn die Form "würde + Inf." ist nicht nur eine Konjunktivumschreibung, wie viele Deutschlehrer dies gerne postulieren.


I would need examples in order to understand what you have just said. 


> ("I insisted that he be prepared next week. I demanded that he practice at least one half hour per day.")
> 
> Ich hatte mal ein Seminar hierzu - nach den Untersuchungen des Professors ist diese Konjunktivverwendung eine (fast) rein amerikanische Bildung, die Briten ziehen hier Umschreibungen mit "should" vor.


I'm going to do some research before commenting on this. I don't use this construction myself very often, if at all, so I will have to pay careful attention to narration in books written by British and American authors. 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Daß es "Verbalperiphrasen" sind, stelle ich nicht in Frage;
> auch das deutsche Futur ist eine solche verbale Umschreibung: "werden + Infinitiv", demnach also eigentlich keine selbständige Zeitform.
> Dasselbe gilt ähnlich übrigens auch für das Spanische, nur daß hier nicht mit "werden", sondern mit "haben" umschrieben wird.


 
In Spanisch gibt es zwei Futurformen:

1) ir a+inf

2) Futurendung


Wahrscheinlich meintest Du am Ende die 

ir+infinitiv Form

Trotzdem ist es nicht zu vergleichen, denn Spanien hat auch eine selbstständige Zukunftsform, mit einer Verbendung.

Die Futurform

I will come
ich werde kommen

wäre auf derselben Ebene wie 

iré/vendré

Die Form

Voy a ir/venir

wird als nahe Zukunft benutzt.

Wie: I am going to come


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> In Spanisch gibt es zwei Futurformen:
> 
> 1) ir+inf
> 
> 2) Futurendung
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich meintest Du am Ende die
> 
> ir+infinitiv Form
> 
> Trotzdem ist es nicht zu vergleichen, denn Spanien hat auch eine selbstständige Zukunftsform, mit einer Verbendung.


I'm not sure, but I think he meant:

1. Conjugate "ir" as we do in English, then add infinitive:

ir (conjugated) + a + infinitive.

Voy a aprender alemán. 
I'm going to learn German

(I have NO idea if I've made a huge blunder. I don't know Spanish!!!)

2. 2) Futurendung

Este año aprenderé alemán.
(No way to show what is happening in German or English.)

This may be all wrong, so please correct me if I've blundered! 

At any rate, if I have understood Magoo correctly, in Spanish when the ending is changed for future, it would function the same way as when a verb in German moves from present to past: ist, war, wäre, etc.

Now, I had better leave before I get myself into BIG trouble!

Gaer


----------



## heidita

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but I think he meant:
> 
> 1. Conjugate "ir" as we do in English, then add infinitive:
> 
> ir (conjugated) + a + infinitive.
> 
> Voy a aprender alemán.
> I'm going to learn German


 
Yes, of course, Gaer, that's what I meant. 

Hilfe, jetzt spreche ich sogar schon Denglisch mit Dir, woran man sieht, dass man um drei Uhr am besten im Bett liegt (egal am. oder pm. jejeje).
Ich hatte das a versehentlich ausgelassen. 

Was ich damit sagen wollte, war, dass wir in Spanisch eine Futurform mit Verbendung haben, was es weder in Deutsch noch in Englisch gibt.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Yes, of course, Gaer, that's what I meant.
> 
> Hilfe, jetzt spreche ich sogar schon Denglisch mit Dir, woran man sieht, dass man um drei Uhr am besten im Bett liegt (egal am. oder pm. jejeje).
> Ich hatte das a versehentlich ausgelassen.


Nien, Du hast kein Denglisch geschrieben, aber I will switch back to English. 

Seriously, I was very timid about making any assumptions about Spanish. I had to look up conjugations to find out how future is formed, then I made a couple guesses based on "Googling". 


> Was ich damit sagen wollte, war, dass wir in Spanisch eine Futurform mit Verbendung haben, was es weder in Deutsch noch in Englisch gibt.


Right! And that is why I laugh when people say that German is a hard language but Spanish is an easy one. I find the verb conjugations in both Spanish and French MUCH harder than German. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:
			
		

> Kannst du das erklären?
> 
> In spanisch wird Futur mit einer eigenen Endung gebildet. Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst.
> 
> (estar-estaré)


 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich denke, MrM hat sich einfach vertan, als er "werden" statt "gehen" schrieb.


´


Nein, ich habe mich nicht vertan - es gibt eine Theorie, die besagt, daß die Futurendungen im Spanischen die entsprechenden abgeschwächten Präsensformen von "haber" seien; demnach ergäbe sich dann aufgrund der Formen von "haber":

yo he
tú has
él ha; hay
nosotros hemos
vosotros habéis
ellos han

das Paradigma:

yo estaré
tú estarás
él estará
nosotros estaremos
vosotros estaréis
ellos  estarán


--> Die angebliche Verbendung wird nämlich _nicht_, wie bei der Konjugation üblich, an den Verb_stamm_ angehängt, sondern sie folgt dem Infinitiv! 
Wir haben es hier also mit einer Futur_umschreibung_ "Vollverb im Infinitiv + Formen des Hilfsverb _haber_ im Präsens" zu tun, wie wir sie auch im Deutschen haben: Umschreibung "Formen des Hilfsverb _werden_ im Präsens + Vollverb im Infinitiv".

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Man, this is hard! <gulp> I'm about to give up before I even start. I'm almost positive I'm about to screw it all up, but at least you can point to where I am getting lost.


 
Mein Fehler war, die Verlaufsform als "Modus" zu bezeichnen, ich wollte diese Unterteilungen eigentlich weglassen, da sie sonst zu verwirrend gewesen wären...
Okay, vielleicht ist es einfacher, wir fassen die Verlaufsform als "Zeitform" auf - wie im Englischen das "Progressive" eine Untergruppe des Present, Past, usw. ist, ist die Verlaufsform im Deutschen auch eine Untergruppe des Präsens, Präteritum, usw.





> To me, "Wirklichkeitsform" is fact. I talk, I talked, I have talked, I will talk, I am talking, etc. It can be any "tense". It states a fact. "So Möglichkeitsform" puts us into the world of "possibility". When you switch from "reality" to "possibility", you have switched modes. And this can be expressed quite easily in German when using a "strong" verb through the changing of a vowel. But in German, just as in English, a change in mode is sometimes expressed through context, not through spelling or pronunciation. This happens in Konjuktiv I forms of weak werbs. Ich lerne, ich lerne, sie/wir/Sie lernen, no change.
> 
> er lernt, er lerne.
> du lernst, du lernest
> ihr lernt, ihr lernet
> 
> If you think about it, this is actually quite similar to English, but we only have one form that changes. He learns, he learn…
> 
> Some conjugations change, others do not.


 

Correct - in other words: The conjunctive has almost disappeared also in German.





> Okay. I THINK I am on the right track. Ich war, ich wäre; er ist, er sei. These are changes in mode. The form of "sein" is changing, nothing else.
> 
> Ich werde sein, ich würde sein, also a change in mode. The form of werden is changing, nothing else.


 
Right, in the latter case though, it (originally) refers to an upcoming event in the future, which depends on one or several "conditions"; that's why it is called "Konditional".
The "Konjunktiv" states irrealities or impossibilities with a point of view from the present or the past connected to a present or past event.

So whenever a happening is constricted by "wenn" or "falls" in a subordinate clause, the form "würde+Infinitive" is correct in the main clause also in German. Many teachers though say "würde+Infinitiv" is just a periphrasis of the "Konjunktiv" and that's not correct.


_But I get it. The point is not whether or not this form is accepted. We are concerned with analyzing the structure.

Ich arbeite jeden Tag.
Ich arbeite gerade.

Here there is no change in tense or form. It is present tense. Period. There is no mode change. The changed from simple to continuous is implied by context.[/quote]

Jein - the context is always important of course, but you could also say that "gerade" and "jeden Tag" are modifiers - helping to express a certain modus, as e.g. here: "in this moment" and "regularly".





			"Ich bin am Arbeiten" is a totally different thing. You are not making any statement about whether it "is" correct, "will be" correct, "could be", "may be", "might be" or "should be" correct. It exists, and it does not follow the pattern of other traditional and accepted verb forms, modes, etc. Am I close?
		
Click to expand...

 
You are.
Certainly, a verb form like "am Arbeiten" is more explicit than "gerade arbeiten" and that might be a reason why it's used more frequently.






			First of all, I think my example is completely wrong. This would be subjunctive in English, I believe, not conditional. This is an obvious "contrary to reality" situation. I'm not younger. I'm not going to learn French. Similar sentences:

If I were a bird, I would fly. (I'm not a bird.)
If I were able to write German very fluently, I would answer this message in German. (I can't write German fluently.)
		
Click to expand...

 
No, your examples are correct. It's all conditional in the main clauses because you have a restriction by "if". 
In the if-clause though it is subjunctive, it has to be subjunctive because you are referring to an irreal/impossible situation in present.

You also use subjunctive in sentences like "I wish I were a bird".

All the best
-MrMagoo_


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Mein Fehler war, die Verlaufsform als "Modus" zu bezeichnen, ich wollte diese Unterteilungen eigentlich weglassen, da sie sonst zu verwirrend gewesen wären...


 That would help me. 


> Okay, vielleicht ist es einfacher, wir fassen die Verlaufsform als "Zeitform" auf - wie im Englischen das "Progressive" eine Untergruppe des Present, Past, usw. ist, ist die Verlaufsform im Deutschen auch eine Untergruppe des Präsens, Präteritum, usw.


 That would be easier for me to understand.


> Correct - in other words: The conjunctive has almost disappeared also in German.


 I have never seen the word "conjunctive" used in English. I have only seen "Konjunktiv". LEO does give "conjunctive" as a definition, but it labels it as "_adj., especially _[philos.]". Othewise it uses the English word "subjunctive", and I think this in itself causes many problems. In my opinion "Konjunktiv" does not equal "subjunctive". But perhaps it does. I just don't know.


> The "Konjunktiv" states irrealities or impossibilities with a point of view from the present or the past connected to a present or past event.


 That's the problem. What is commonly labeled as "Konjunktiv I" doesn't describe what you just defined to me. I would never think that "er sei" is limited to unreality or impossibility. Frankly, I don't think any labels accurately describe what verbs do. They may come very close at times, but in the end I think you absorb nuances in your mother tongue, and as you begin to gain some mastery of another language, you do the same thing. Labels and charts are helpful for awhile, but I think there comes a time when they are actually impediments.


> No, your examples are correct. It's all conditional in the main clauses because you have a restriction by "if".


 Okay. I'll accept your definition. 


> You also use subjunctive in sentences like "I wish I were a bird".


 Right: "Ich wünschte, ich wäre ein Vogel." By the way, I have never understood why "wünschte" is used, Konjunktiv II. I just know this is the way it is usually said! 

_This topic is dealt with here._

Gaer


----------



## heidita

Sehr interessante Theorie, Maggoo, faszinierend möchte ich fast sagen. Darüber habe ich weder nachgedacht, noch ist es mir je aufgefallen. 
Man benutzt zwei Futurformen in Spanisch und deshalb dachte ich, Du meintest ir a +inf.

Jetzt kann ich richtig angeben. Das weisss sicher kein Mensch hier!

Gaer!Du hast Deutsch geschrieben! Das ist ja mal was! Auch wenn es nur ein Satz war. 

Ich finde die _denglische_ Sprache auch faszinierend , Du nicht?


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich arbeite jeden Tag.
> Ich arbeite gerade.
> 
> Here there is no change in tense or form. It is present tense. Period. There is no mode change. The changed from simple to continuous is implied by context.
> Jein - the context is always important of course, but you could also say that "gerade" and "jeden Tag" are modifiers - helping to express a certain modus, as e.g. here: "in this moment" and "regularly".



Nein, ich finde, hier werden Sachverhalte komplizierter gemacht als notwendig.

Ich arbeite nicht.
Ich arbeite noch nicht.
Ich arbeite gerade.
Ich arbeite bald.
Ich arbeite schon wieder.

 Alle diese Sätze sind in demselben Tempus geschrieben. Punkt.

Natürlich negiert "nicht", selbstverständlich modifizeirt "gerade", aber das Konzept der Zeitform soll ja gerade von diesen unterschiedlichen Verwendungsmöglichkeiten abstrahieren. Im Tempus Präsens kann man natürlich eine Vielfalt unterschiedlicher Ideen und zeitlicher Abläufe ausdrücken. Aber es gibt meines Erachtens keinen Grund, hier andere grammatische Tempora zu definieren.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, ich finde, hier werden Sachverhalte komplizierter gemacht als notwendig.
> 
> Ich arbeite nicht.
> Ich arbeite noch nicht.
> Ich arbeite gerade.
> Ich arbeite bald.
> Ich arbeite schon wieder.


This is rare, but I'm not sure I agree. I don't think Magoo made this complicated. He did cause me to look at the whole subject in a different way, but it makes sense to me. I think you are looking at your own language without seeing it in the eyes of those of us who learn English first. I assure you, "Ich arbeite nicht" is still a problem for me. In context, it is not, but alone I don't know if it says:

1) I don't work.
2) I'm not working.

When one verb form, in German, does the work of two, in English, I think there is more than enough reason to think about it carefully. "Ich bin am Arbeiten", no matter how much you may dislike it, no matter how much you wish it might go away, clearly expresses the English progressive in a less ambiguous way. I like the idea of "modifiers". It explains why (at least in many cases) at least one word must be added, in German, to make clear whether a simple sentence corresponds to our simple present or progressive form.

Disclaimer: I'm not advocating that intelligen, well-educated people adopt this form! I'm merely analyzing it stucturally, by form, and because I wish to be able to read anything, including conversations in novels illustrating the way all sorts of people talk, such phrase are important to me.

I've seen such phrases as "Ich bin am Arbeiten" a few times, always in dialogue in novels though. 


> Natürlich negiert "nicht", selbstverständlich modifizeirt "gerade", aber das Konzept der Zeitform soll ja gerade von diesen unterschiedlichen Verwendungsmöglichkeiten abstrahieren.


I understand your point. However, I don't think it is invalid or useless to look at a matter from two perspectives. Today, at the level I am at, there is only one tense. As you say, period. End of story. But the way Magoo explained it would have been very useful when I started out. As I said, it was a big problem for me at first, since I started with no help and had to figure it all out myself.


> Im Tempus Präsens kann man natürlich eine Vielfalt unterschiedlicher Ideen und zeitlicher Abläufe ausdrücken. Aber es gibt meines Erachtens keinen Grund, hier andere grammatische Tempora zu definieren.


Kajjo, perhaps I am a "liberal" at heart, or perhaps I enjoy looking at matters in many ways. I may ultimately agree with you, but for the time being I found looking at the whole subject from a different perspective very interesting, and it actually made a few things clearer to me.

When you and Magoo (and others) discuss fine points of German, I feel very much as though I'm listening to a "point, counterpoint" discussion. The two of you approach language from completely different directions, and I never look at your discussions in a "right vs. wrong", "better vs. worse", "superior vs. inferior", "educated vs. uneducated" manner. To me it's simply fascinating, challenging and enlightening to watch two intelligent people present different points of view. I'm serious!

Gaer

Kajjo[/quote]


----------



## Kajjo

Gaer said:
			
		

> I think you are looking at your own language without seeing it in the eyes of those of us who learn English first.  [...] When one verb form, in German, does the work of two, in English, I think there is more than enough reason to think about it carefully. [...] to make clear whether a simple sentence corresponds to our simple present or progressive form.



Nun, ich verstehe genau, was Du meinst, und ich kann auch MrMagoos Position inhaltlich nachvollziehen. Du hast einen Aspekt sehr exakt und treffend formuliert, den ich letztlich als das eigentliche Problem sehe: _"to make clear whether a simple sentence corresponds to our simple present or progressive"_

Deine angelsächsische Sichtweise ist völlig legitim, aber das Deutsche hat nun mal keine Verlaufsform und somit auch keine Entsprechung mit der englischen Progressive-Form. Wenn man englischer Deutsch-Lerner ist, dann mag die Erklärung, an welchen Modifier-Wörtern man Hinweise auf eine mögliche Progressive-Bedeutung ablesen kann, sehr hilfreich sein und diesem Konzept würde ich mich auch nie widersetzen. Ganz im Gegenteil, auch für Deutsche, die Englisch lernen, ist eine solche Betrachtungsweise ja ebenso hilfreich. Für mich und viele Mitschüler war damals beim Lernen die strikte Unterscheidung Simple Present/Progressive wirklich nicht einfach und es gibt noch heute etliche Zweifelsfälle, in denen mir einfach nicht einleuchtet, warum die eine oder andere Variante eindeutig richtig sein soll. Diese Progressive-Zeitform wird im Deutschen meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht "gefühlt". Wenn man die deutsche Sprache analysiert, so sehe ich einfach, daß das Deutsche KEINE Verlaufsform benötigt.

So wie es im Deutschen keinen lateinischen Ablativ gibt, so gibt es eben auch keine eigene Verlaufsform im Deutschen. Niemand würde doch auf die Idee kommen, daß das Deutsche schon so eine Art Ablativ hat, nur daß dieser halt mit Präpositionen gebildet wird. Im Gegenteil: Wir haben eben _keinen_ Ablativ und verwenden _stattdessen _Präpositionen. Natürlich sind dennoch beide Sprachen in der Lage, ähnliche Konzepte und Inhalte auszudrücken. 



			
				Gaer said:
			
		

> 1) I don't work.
> 2) I'm not working.



Es kann beides bedeuten, je nach Situation und Kontext!



			
				Gaer said:
			
		

> I've seen such phrases as "Ich bin am Arbeiten" a few times, always in dialogue in novels though.



Ja, die Formulierung wird verwendet und drückt einen Zustand des Sprechenden aus. Die Zeitform ist aber reines Präsens. Da bin ich stur! 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nun, ich verstehe genau, was Du meinst, und ich kann auch MrMagoos Position inhaltlich nachvollziehen. Du hast einen Aspekt sehr exakt und treffend formuliert, den ich letztlich als das eigentliche Problem sehe: _"to make clear whether a simple sentence corresponds to our simple present or progressive"_


Bingo! You hit the nail on the head.  I am looking at the situation with two views, the way I see things now, and the way I saw them when I was learning, at the very beginning. That was not very well stated, but I was just going to bed, Kajjo.


> Deine angelsächsische Sichtweise ist völlig legitim, aber das Deutsche hat nun mal keine Verlaufsform und somit auch keine Entsprechung mit der englischen Progressive-Form.


The problem is that "Ich bin am Arbeiten", while it "acts" as a progressive form, cannot be applied generally. I view it as "neither fish nor fowl", thus the attempt to make it a new verb-form or tense is a bit "fishy" and a bit "foul". (Sorry, I could not resist. This is what happens to me when I am overtired.) 

Seriously, I'm quite happy to accept or "Verlaufsform"—or not. To me it's much more important that this strange construction exists and that I understand it. I've never been a great fan of "labels".


> Wenn man englischer Deutsch-Lerner ist, dann mag die Erklärung, an welchen Modifier-Wörtern man Hinweise auf eine mögliche Progressive-Bedeutung ablesen kann, sehr hilfreich sein und diesem Konzept würde ich mich auch nie widersetzen. Ganz im Gegenteil, auch für Deutsche, die Englisch lernen, ist eine solche Betrachtungsweise ja ebenso hilfreich. Für mich und viele Mitschüler war damals beim Lernen die strikte Unterscheidung Simple Present/Progressive wirklich nicht einfach und es gibt noch heute etliche Zweifelsfälle, in denen mir einfach nicht einleuchtet, warum die eine oder andere Variante eindeutig richtig sein soll.


I know. This is one area in which I truly believe German verbs are easier. Our use of progressive is as much idiomatic as grammatically logical, "downright quirky". Strangely, I find the use of one tense, in German, to express both in English, so natural now that it only strikes me as awkward or different if I attempt to translate something tricky.


> Diese Progressive-Zeitform wird im Deutschen meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht "gefühlt". Wenn man die deutsche Sprache analysiert, so sehe ich einfach, daß das Deutsche KEINE Verlaufsform benötigt.


Oh, I would never say that it needs such a form. I would merely say that a particular structure exists, and if I did not know it existed, I would not be able to read certain phrases. It's a bit like "I ain't got no…". It exists, and in some situations you would want to recognize that it means:

I haven't any.
I haven't got any.
I don't have any.

For me it's all "grist for the mill". If something is used by anyone in Germany in a way that may show up in a book, I want to know it.


> So wie es im Deutschen keinen lateinischen Ablativ gibt, so gibt es eben auch keine eigene Verlaufsform im Deutschen. Niemand würde doch auf die Idee kommen, daß das Deutsche schon so eine Art Ablativ hat, nur daß dieser halt mit Präpositionen gebildet wird. Im Gegenteil: Wir haben eben _keinen_ Ablativ und verwenden _stattdessen _Präpositionen. Natürlich sind dennoch beide Sprachen in der Lage, ähnliche Konzepte und Inhalte auszudrücken.


You have just hit one of my greatest weaknesses. Just about the only time I have trouble reading German is when such terms are used. I have no idea what "Ablativ" means. We have the word "ablative". I just looked it up. I don't understand that word either, which I assume is the same. You would have to give me an example. I'm sure I will recognize what you are talking about immediately.


> Ja, die Formulierung wird verwendet und drückt einen Zustand des Sprechenden aus. Die Zeitform ist aber reines Präsens. Da bin ich stur!


I had a feeling you would say that. 

Now, I have to go to bed!  

To be continued, if there is interest…

Gaer


----------



## heidita

Ich hab mal eine ganz andere Frage:wird diese soganannte Verlaufsform jetzt auch in Schulen gelehrt? Ich bin überrascht, denn in meiner Zeit war es ein Fehler.
Ich denke es ist ungünstig, es als Zeitfrom zu bezeichnen, denn eine Verlaufsform gibt es grammatikalisch nicht in Deutsch, oder hat sich das geändert?
Man hat grosse Schwierigkeiten, diese Zeit , die in anderen Sprachen besteht, wie in Spanisch und Englisch, in Deutsch anzupassen. Aber ich denke, es ist ein Fehler, diese "Zeit" zu lehren, denn es handelt sich nur um eine vulgäre Version der englischen und spanischen Zeitform, die (wenigstens in meiner Zeit) nicht akzeptabel war.


----------



## Kajjo

Heidi, es hat sich nichts geändert! Natürlich ist diese sogenannte Verlaufsform nicht standardsprachlich. Allerdings verbreitet diese Form sich zunehmend in der Umgangssprache. Ich muß zugeben, daß ich sie durchaus unter vielen Umständen auch als treffend empfinde.



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Im Deutschen ist die Verlaufsform (noch) nicht Standard und wird daher bei einer Auflistung oft vergessen.



Es sind sich also alle einig darüber!

Ob diese Art der Formulierung nun eine Zeitform darstellt oder nicht, ist nur eine Frage der formalen Analyse und Definition. Meine Meinung dürfte anhand der oberen Beiträge klar geworden sein...

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Heidi, es hat sich nichts geändert! Natürlich ist diese sogenannte Verlaufsform nicht standardsprachlich.


Exactly! There is no need to teach people how to use non-standard forms. They learn them and use them in spite of the best efforts of those who teach standard language. This is also true in English.

Gaer


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Heidi, es hat sich nichts geändert! Natürlich ist diese sogenannte Verlaufsform nicht standardsprachlich. Allerdings verbreitet diese Form sich zunehmend in der Umgangssprache. Ich muß zugeben, daß ich sie durchaus unter vielen Umständen auch als treffend empfinde.
> 
> 
> 
> Es sind sich also alle einig darüber!
> 
> Ob diese Art der Formulierung nun eine Zeitform darstellt oder nicht, ist nur eine Frage der formalen Analyse und Definition. Meine Meinung dürfte anhand der oberen Beiträge klar geworden sein...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Aber Magoo spricht von 

sie wir in der Auflistung vergessen.

Ich finde persönlich, man sollte es _unterlassen,_ diese "Verlaufsform" aufzulisten, nicht _vergessen._

Es ist keine Zeitform in Deutsch und wird also auch nicht unterrichtet. Es ist vielleicht wichtig, die Form zu _erwähnen,_ aber vor allem gleich dabeizusagen, dass sie _falsches Deutsch_ ist. Ich persönlich ermuntere meinen wenigen Deutschschüler nicht, diese Form zu benutzen.


----------

